# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Caravan from California to Panama (and back)

## TravelMate

Hi everyone:

my girlfriend and I are planning to drive from San Francisco to Panama and back starting early next year - probably February. Initially, we wanted to just go for as long as we want, but now we might have to cut it down to three months.

We have a Jeep Cherokee in good shape that I will have checked out before we leave. Right now, it is just the two of us. We are both in our mid 30s, speak some Spanish, and have a pretty solid travel background, but nothing of that magnitude. We were thinking that it would be great to find someone to caravan with us. 

So, if you are interested, let us know.

Any thoughts on the idea in general, given what you hear in the news nowadays, are welcome!

Thanks,


Martin

----------


## davidsmith36

On the off chance that you cherish investigating Central America, may I propose running with Caravan Tours (out of Chicago). I took their Panama Tour initial segment of May this year and it was incredible. Everything was top of the line, including the resorts, 3 dinners per day, incomplete travel through the Canal, move presentations, exhibition hall passageways, vessel trek to nourish the monkeys and a visit to an indigenous Indian town.

----------

